# Good Work Moderators.



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Just like to thank the mods for there hard work keeping the spammers at bey. Cant be easy.

It looks like the first day in a while the spammers haven't made it to the "most posts" section. Thanks guys and one lady admin.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

ditto


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Indeed, my deepest thanks to everyone who participated.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Je concur !


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

With everyone reporting them and remaining vigilant, it will only be a matter of time before "they" just pass through defeated. Granted, I am new to all this banning spamming modding business, but I get the impression these spammerz come and go like foul odors. It is obvious we all care a great deal about this place and don't want to see it polluted with trash


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers - it also makes the process a little faster if the spammer account's profile is reported, instead of their individual posts, but saying that, the reports have been coming in fast and with the different timezone mods we've got at the moment, I think it's fairly covered!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Aw, shucks, 'tweren't nuthin'.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as long as the citizenry of the SSF reports all activity by the SPAM TERRORIST, only then will the mods work become more efficient. take pride in the forum, rebuke the spammers. report, deport and ban. :soapbox: . . . (too much?)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I like Spam it goes good with eggs and toast. ????


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL - I've removed it now but the ultimate spam troll. There was a spam link posted in the "good work mods" thread. Classic


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Cheeky buggers eh?


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

On a similar note, I *just* spotted the "Spammers Stopped" counter, it can be found on the bottom of the main index.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php

I would to thank the admins for this little mile stone of humour and again I thank all who are stopping the odd drip getting through.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Crac said:


> On a similar note, I *just* spotted the "Spammers Stopped" counter, it can be found on the bottom of the main index.
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/index.php
> 
> I would to thank the admins for this little mile stone of humour and again I thank all who are stopping the odd drip getting through.


Thanks for showing us that lil bit of humour. I would have missed that if you hadnt pointed it out. Love it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

new SSF badge . . .


----------

